# What will happen to maglor after the dagor dagorath?



## Turin_Turambar (Aug 31, 2021)

After the Dagor Dagorath is over, will Maglor stop wandering the seashores and mingle again with the elves, just as Feanor was released from the halls of Mandos?


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 31, 2021)

Surely Maglor died in the tsunamis that swept the western shores of Middle-earth in the Akallabêth?


----------



## Elthir (Aug 31, 2021)

And there are other (other than QS) descriptions to consider too, including, but not limited to:



> 'The remaining two Silmarils are regained from the Iron Crown — only to be lost. The last two sons of Fëanor, compelled by their oath, steal them, and are destroyed by them, *casting themselves* into the sea, and the pits of the earth. (Letter 131)


Compare to the later version of _The Lay of Leithian_:


> ( . . . )
> save Maelor* son of Fëanor,
> forgotten harper, singer doomed,
> who young when Laurelin yet bloomed
> ...


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Aug 31, 2021)

Elthir said:


> And there are other (other than QS) descriptions to consider too, including, but not limited to:
> 
> 
> Compare to the later version of _The Lay of Leithian_:


You misunderstood. I asked about the last war, dagor dagorath.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 1, 2021)

If he cast himself into the sea then he's dead and in Mandos. He'll share the same fate as any other elves there.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 1, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> You misunderstood. I asked about the last war, dagor dagorath.



I was responding to Alcuin's post


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 1, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I was responding to Alcuin's post


Thank you. Noted. 



Erestor Arcamen said:


> If [Maglor] cast himself into the sea then he's dead and in Mandos. He'll share the same fate as any other elves there.


Agreed. The same outcome if he was overcome by a tsunami or died by any other means. (My personal opinion is that Maglor went mad and roamed the seashore (chapter 24 of “Quenta”: “Voyage of Eärendil…”, _Silmarillion_) until fate overtook him and he died.) 



Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> You misunderstood. I asked about the last war, dagor dagorath.


What happens after the end of the world? The Second Ainulindalë, joined by Elves and Men? Which of Tolkien’s versions of the end of Arda do you prefer?


----------

